# Manatee Trip Underwater Pictures



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MLK weekend went and stayed at the Plantation Inn with a group of 15 people from the trip MBT had put together. We had an absolute blast!Will definately do this every year.

2 nights at the hotel and all day on our own rented boats, Three Sisters Springs in the morning, Docked for lunch, and King Springs in the afternoon for $189 per person was a deal.

There were litterally hundreds of manatess. You would be in one place surrounded by 8 at a time, and then when they would start to move around, they were bumping into you. Was sweet. 

And to top it off, my Aunt who I havent seen in 5 years from Michigan, just got into Florida that day, only 60 miles away from where we weer! She said she had always wanted to do this, So I told her she needed to come over Sunday morn, I would rent her the gear she needed, and she had to go on the boat with us and gosnorkleing with us. Was great to see her!

Also, Capt. Ken on here lives over that way, and came and met us sat night for dinner! Was great to meet him! Dude is serious about fishing...he's got a corcle hook for an earing!

Was a great trip, and Thanx MBT for putting it together at a great price too! Way better having our own boats instead of getting on a head boat with 20 other people.

And the hotel rocked with the huge outdoor pool and hottub right on the water. Heres the pics.

Renee' and I at MBT 7am saturday morn ready to hit the road










Our boat...are we sinking? We were definately a lil rowdy.










Yes...I am in control of the boat...Iknow...scary










View out on the river that morning as we head to Three Sisters springs.










As we get a lil closer...we start to spot manatees...










Then there all over, swimming in the boat.



















We are trying to back the boat into this spot to anchor, and theres 7 of em there










Finally in the water..and this is what you get greeted by!



















One commin up for a breath of air.










OK...these next three pics, I will not comment on...but Karon (Coryphena) said on facebook it looks like typical Chunky Love behavior with the nipple licking going on!




























My Aunt Linda petting one of there massive backs, and me riding it like a cowboy...(just kiddin...)



















There massive tails























































Afternoon docked up at a local resturaunt for some food and beer.










Damn I got me a hotty










King Springs about 40 feet deep in the cavern. Renee' went down to 69 feet in there...but everybody who knows me knows I don't do that dark water crap.










Back Sunday evening at the hotel out by the water in the hottub...felt awsome.



















Sign said "No outside bevarages or glass containers". Sure is a good thing we know how to follow rules!!! Haa ha..


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Clay...great post...........thanks for sharing....im ready to go there!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Clay,

Gonna get me some tanks filled! Looks like we gonna plan a River Dive Next week-weekend in Manatee land! Rustle up some old Pleistocene bones and tickle some mammals! Those reptiles are sleeping so its a real good time to brave the waters and look around! 

What was that water temp at the springs? 

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am assuming water was 68 degrees..all spring water is constant temp. I was in a 7mm, but no hood. Didnt need it.



Go on a weekday. Weekends with the cattle boats pulling up, and the morons cant figure out that you can just float on the surface. The wanna runa all over and kick the bottom vegetation up with there fins and turn viz to crap.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I doubt anyone will be where we are gonna be at.... TOP SECRET Spot I was told! LOL He said they will blindfold me prior to leaving ,....WTH? LOL


----------

